

SkyNet Lives (aka EC2 @ SmugMug) - onethumb
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/06/03/skynet-lives-aka-ec2-smugmug/

======
lizbuff
Like I said on reddit, I wish more companies would share this kind of
information about how they consume cloud computing.

~~~
sant0sk1
I couldn't agree more. I love when interesting companies share solutions to
their hard problems. SmugMug's SkyNet is so rad that I might flee Flickr just
to be a part of the machine revolt...

~~~
brlewis
If people follow you through friendfeed, you can switch around among photo-
sharing sites all you want.

------
ocskills
Autonomous and dynamic resource allocation built on a message queuing system.
Could team at Twitter benefit from a chat with the folks at SmugMug?!

